# Need some tips



## mainsqueeze (Apr 10, 2013)

So my stbxw (still in the same house but separate) and I have a "gala" fundraiser event for our daughters school. We are still going together since its for our daughter. 
I've been doing the 180 thing. I really want to take this opportunity to lose the nice guy thing. So I obviously have to look my best. But how else should I play this?
Confidence? Light flirting with people we come in contact with? Pretending like she's just part of the background?

I'm not trying to win her back by this or anything. More just rubbing in her face that I could have been everything she wanted me to be. I figure worst case it'll be good practice for dating later on.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Well first and foremost it SHOULD be about your daughter. The 180 thing only really works if your doing it for the right reasons, revenge isn't one of them.

Just curious, why are you doing the 180 if its not to work on yourself while trying to work on the relationship? If you decided to move on, then move on. Meet at the function, but arrive/leave separately, be social with her, but stay away as much as possible. No matter whats happening in the marriage you have to realize that because of the kid, you will always have things you have to meet up with her for.

Be confident, flirting seems desperate to me. keep it light and humorous, show her what she fell in love with in the first place.


----------

